# Channelview Falcon Baseball Jersey Retirement



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My wife and I went to the Channelview HS baseball game today. I took some pics of the jersey retirement ceremony. CVHS retired the jersey of Glen Wilson (class of 77) and Chris Sampson (class of 1996 - current Astro player).

There were several photographers there and it was difficult to get a shot with the subject(s) looking at me.

The ceremony was nice, but it started to sprinkle just as the teams were getting ready to play. Even though I had field access for the game, I decided to put my gear up and go eat and see if the rain quit. It didn't. In fact, it turns out I made a good decision because it stormed the rest of the evening...and still is at 12:20am.

Here's several pics taken with 40D, 17-40 f/4 shot on manual with fill flash provided by a Sigma EF-500 DDG Super.

1) Chris and his coach.
2) Chris says thank you!
3) Glen addressing the crowd

Mike


----------

